# locking bike at CU-Boulder



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm starting an evening MBA program at CU-Boulder and plan to bike commute at least some of the time.

Any suggestions on where to lock my bike? How security conscious do I need to be? I have a good U-lock and cable.

I ride to work from time to time now, but can keep my bike next to my desk.

Paul


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

paul2432 said:


> I'm starting an evening MBA program at CU-Boulder and plan to bike commute at least some of the time.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to lock my bike? How security conscious do I need to be? I have a good U-lock and cable.
> 
> ...


bikes get stolen from CU all the time. Buy a beater and ride it...I'd never lock up a nice bike at nite around CU. If you do, it'll be gone or vandalized in short order.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Ditto BJ's advice. My daughter rode her beater Diamondback nearly all year before they got it, U-lock and all. Ride something you can bear to lose. And CU does do a bike registration process to help recovery, but you know how that goes.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I may see if I can find a classmate with a van or SUV that will let me lock the bike in his or her car during classes.

It's funny because I rode over during lunch on Friday to pick up some books and there we're bikes everywhere. Nearly every rack was full. I was beginning to think, no problem, this many bikes can't be wrong. I guess parking at night is a different story. And most of those bikes are probably cheaper than mine (nothing fancy a 1996 Lemond Tourmalet, but I'd hate to lose it).

Paul


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Woolbury said:


> And CU does do a bike registration process to help recovery, but you know how that goes.



AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAHAHAHAHA!

If your bike gets stolen, they will tell you, sorry, that's about it. The bike registration thing is just there to make money to pay for the racks, and it's forced, supposedly. If you do get it, just think of it as a tax for using the bike racks.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Did it for 3 semesters+*

I did night classes at CU Boulder for a year, and will do more. I commute entirely by bike, and lock it to the racks on campus.

FWIW Dept: 
I ride a '97 Schwinn that doesn't look like much.
I lock the frame to the rack, and the wheels to the frame.
I take off everything that isn't bolted on.

I wouldn't advise using a nice bike, or a mountain bike, or nice wheels. I'm with BJ2 on this - buy a beater, and ride it to classes.

EM


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Back when I was practicing law in Denver, I would occasionally take research days (truly not a euphemism) and ride to Boulder and lock a pretty decent bike outside with a cable lock. No problem. I don't know that there's a lot of broad daylight theft activity. But the one time a friend of mine bummed a ride home and left her bike (a mid-range mt bike) locked up, it was gone by morning.

I do think time of day matters a LOT.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

1. ride a crappy bike
2. use 2 locks, secure both wheels
3. park in a well lit area
4. CU bike reg. is a horific joke. A friend of mine had his bike stolen. (it was registered) City police recovered it after busting up a ring. Those lame ducks never bothered to cross referance with the CU list. His bike was sold at the police auction. He found someone riding it and confronted him. The guy felt bad but after talking with a cop on what to do, my friend was SOL. Aparently it is accecptable for the police to sell stolen merch. but not the public. Save your money, buy a second lock.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

http://www.kryptonitelock.com/[email protected]?artid=3037&atf=products_item&pgrp=20


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jtolleson said:


> I do think time of day matters a LOT.


Agree--if you leave it at night it will likely be stolen or vandalized.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Not only is the bike reg a joke, Boulder police is a joke.


----------

